# Soil Test- UBER HIGH SULFUR??



## Jamie Adams (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys, 
I have my first soil sample back and was hoping you guys could help me interpret the results. The most notable result is the extremely high Sulfur count. Without much knowledge about these nutrients affect on the grass growth, I was hoping someone could help me identify any correlations between my other nutrient counts. As I understand it, sulfur and Ph are related? With a Tiff 419 lawn in very northernmost SC, do I need to do anything about the Ph? 
Someone threw out that I should use "Solu Cal" at 3x the normal rate. I've never heard of this before. Any opinions, suggestions, experiences with this?

So far this year I've put down one app of starter fert, Lesco Pre-M, one app of milo @ .72lb/1000, N-ext Air8 @ 6oz/1000 & RGS 3oz/1000.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

High sulfur. Which also relates to your low ph of 5.4. I'll let more experienced people comment on recommendations to correct the low ph and sulfur in soil. @Greendoc @Ridgerunner


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Unless you are trying to grow Centipede grass, you need lime. As in 10-20 lb of finely ground and prilled lime.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jamie Adams said:


> Hey guys,
> I have my first soil sample back and was hoping you guys could help me interpret the results. The most notable result is the extremely high Sulfur count. Without much knowledge about these nutrients affect on the grass growth, I was hoping someone could help me identify any correlations between my other nutrient counts. As I understand it, sulfur and Ph are related? With a Tiff 419 lawn in very northernmost SC, do I need to do anything about the Ph?
> Someone threw out that I should use "Solu Cal" at 3x the normal rate. I've never heard of this before. Any opinions, suggestions, experiences with this?
> 
> So far this year I've put down one app of starter fert, Lesco Pre-M, one app of milo @ .72lb/1000, N-ext Air8 @ 6oz/1000 & RGS 3oz/1000.


Was the test before or after you applied the starter and Milo?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Jamie Adams, I moved your thread to the soil forum for better visibility. Cheers.


----------



## Jamie Adams (Jun 13, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Jamie Adams said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


the test was after the starter and Milo


----------

